# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Dungeon23

## animorte

_A dungeon room a day, every day, for 2023._

Im not going to post any links to it, but theres apparently a lot of talk going on out there on this concept of a mega-dungeon. Of course, I think it could be useful for any format short of said mega-dungeon as well. Maybe multiple mega-dungeons, planning ahead for one-shots, many different smaller dungeons, mansion, cave, what-have-you.

Some sources have themes for each week, basically listed like a writing prompt. One week of rooms turns into one level. By the end of the year you have 52 levels. The real question is, how long would it take to even play through this massive project?

None of this really accounts for expected levels of play, but that doesnt seem to be slowing many people down. Of course, were only almost to day 3. New years resolutions always look good in the first week!  :Small Tongue: 

Sean McCoy is the name behind this apparently. It was posted as his personal goal and a lot of people are stepping up to give it a go. Ultimately it has been framed as a writing practice, however many rooms you end up with at the end.

People have been encouraged not to overthink it, use a generator if you want, and even write down Empty Room if you have a blank day. Among many other ever-expanding tips. Its not too late to join in!  :Small Smile:

----------


## oxybe

Dungeon 23 is an interesting idea. 

A megadungeon? That's something I haven't really touched on in AGES. I remember trying to make one as a kid but lost interest.

Now that i'm an old and wizened 37 year old, I can approach this with a bit more... finesse and preparation then my Dunkaroo-addled 12yo mind did all those years ago.

I've also accumulated a few more tools in my GM belt since the times a sugar-fueled french-canadian child tried to run a very much written in english 2e D&D with nothing but the stars in his eyes and an enthusiasm unburdened from the cynicism of age.

Now I did only learn about this project at the new year, so it'll take me some time to get some prep done before working on it, but adding a megadungeon to the game i'm planning on running is an interesting idea. 

First would be the goal of the dungeon: is it more akin to an ancient city/ruins of a civilization, a prison to hold something in or an area that just happens to be lived in a sort of gygaxian naturalism area?

I am also debating: either a 30ish room/level twelve level dungeon or 3 levels with four 30-room"quadrants" to work around with.

either way, this is an interesting thought experiment and challenge.

----------


## Imbalance

I think I saw the term somewhere the other week, but only looked into it once I saw this thread.  I think it's a rad idea, and was already kinda keen to something similar on my own:  I wanted to establish a set of pre-built, multi-use rooms from my growing collection of 3d terrain, and then list the possible uses for each build.  While I never envisioned any sort of daily or even weekly progress, it does seem like a good idea to set a production rate on the design side, at least.

----------

